# Battlefield 2 Crashes on start up



## The Dude (Aug 14, 2004)

I start up battlefield 2 by clicking the icon on my desktop. The screen goes blank for about 10 seconds, then the computer restarts. For some reason I was able to get into the games main menu once and create a profile but now its the same story click the icon on the desktop, black screen for 10 seconds, then the computer restarts.

I have no idea what to do...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Lotsa people have been havin trouble with the 5200. Is your card 128mb or greater?

Also, the 2400+ isn't the best for that game, tho 704 rame is fine.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 14, 2004)

yes its 256 mb


----------



## The Dude (Aug 14, 2004)

I dont want to be out 50 bucks so can someone please help me :-(


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

I have heard this happening a lot to people with 5200's and all I can say is you may need to wait for a Patch. If i were you I would bug EA and tell them fix it or I want my money back.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah I said that, lotsa problems with the 5200. It doesn't like BF2. And it wouldn't be $50 a good card for BF2 costs like $160.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

im kinda having the same problem except mine doesnt restart it crashes to the desktop, i know i have the minimum specs. Nothing i have tried has worked.


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

EasY_TargeT said:


> im kinda having the same problem except mine doesnt restart it crashes to the desktop, i know i have the minimum specs. Nothing i have tried has worked.


6600GT minimum specs? how much does this game need? AMD64 I'd say would be fine and I think you have plenty of RAM
(If anyone can be bothered could they post the specs? cheers.)


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

System Requirements
=====================================

- Operating System
Windows XP (32 Bit Version)

- CPU
Battlefield 2 supports the following processors:
Intel Pentium 4
Intel Xeon
Intel Pentium Extreme Edition
Intel Celeron D
AMD Athlon XP
AMD Athlon 64
AMD Athlon 64-FX
AMD Sempron processor

- Minimum Specification:
CPU: 1.7 Ghz
RAM: 512 Mb
Video Card: NVidia GeForce FX 5700, ATI Radeon 8500 or ATI Radeon 9500
with 128 Mb of RAM

- Recommended Specification:
CPU: 2.4 Ghz
RAM: 1 Gb
Video Card with at least 256 Mb of RAM

- Video Cards
Battlefield 2 only supports the following video cards:
Radeon X700 (PCIe)
Radeon X600 (PCIe)
GeForce 6600 (PCIe)
GeForce PCX 5900 (PCIe)
GeForce 5800 Series (AGP) 
ATI Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition
ATI Radeon X800 PRO
ATI Radeon 9800 Series
ATI Radeon 9600 Series
ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350LX)
ATI Radeon 9500 / 9700 Series
ATI Radeon 8500 Series
ATI Radeon X300 Series 
NVidia GeForce 6800 Ultra
NVidia GeForce 6800 GT
NVidia GeForce 6800
NVidia GeForce FX 5950 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5900 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5700 Series

I have compared mine to the fx 5700 and mine is equvilant to those specs.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

erm i might of read this post wrong, all the trouble with the 5200 is that it isnt supported! Specs say a min nVidia card is a 5700.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 14, 2004)

thanx if anyone has any other info plz let me know


----------



## Denvarin (Jul 5, 2005)

The Dude, I had hte same exact issue and im Running an X800 XT PE. Check your system logs for a Save Dump 1001 entry. Tell me what it says. If your running a SATA HD I have a possible fix.


----------



## bigballer818 (Jul 13, 2005)

its your video card it sux cant handle bf 2 my friend has same problems ( buy a new one)


----------



## Armed Rebel (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a GeForce4 Ti4200 and I am having the same problem...
I dunno if that can even run it, but it has 128mb, plus I have all other minimum specs.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't try playin it on the 4x series.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

here the link on how to get bf2 working, with having every other minimum spec except the vid card. click here


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Uh that was a stupid post.


----------



## Armed Rebel (Jul 29, 2005)

I can play many (if not all) new games game with it, I am sure it can run BF2 at least on low.
I just emailed EA damanding a GF4 series patch. 

Oh, and I think this will be a little better. I'll be getting it in a few months, I just can't wait. XD


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah they do need to put the GF4 series on the compatability list because some can play it just don't support it. 

I like the 7x series yah that is a very good one you should get that and not the other one he posted.


----------



## bartleby (Aug 6, 2005)

Denvarin said:


> The Dude, I had hte same exact issue and im Running an X800 XT PE. Check your system logs for a Save Dump 1001 entry. Tell me what it says. If your running a SATA HD I have a possible fix.


I have a sata hd


----------



## asdf (Aug 14, 2003)

Window xp service pack 2
AMD 64 Bit 
6600 GT
20 g hardrive
1g of ram

everytime i join a game after it loads and everything....when in game about 5 seconds and my whole computer crashes!!!!! i cant do nothing, the only thing is to restart, not even ctrl alt delete works....no error msg or anything it just freezes. i updated my video card,all the drivers, i search the internet found out lots of ppl have the same problem but i dont see to find the answer to my problem....i bought the game it legit so i didnt crack it or anything like that, legit cdkey and everyhing......


----------



## judgy (Aug 9, 2005)

it is said that BF2 does not "like" service pack2 causing the game to close down or even fail to start sorry but if you have service pack 2 you cant play unless EA bring out some kind of patch to fix it


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes but this isn't the case for all SP2 users as all my friends play BF2 and all but 1 have SP2.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

i have the FX 5200 128mb and it runs BF2 smoothly at low settings(viewing range ed of cource). i may be lucky, or i just have the right goods. you probably need directx 9.0c as i needed it for the game. also you may need the latest video drivers(that helped me too). good luck i hope you get it running seeing as it seems you wasted 50 bux on the game  

Gigabyte NForce3 motherboard
AMD athalon 64 3200+
NVidia GeForceFX5200 128
1 gig crucial memory
Nforce3 intigrated audio


----------



## wyldd00d (Aug 10, 2005)

hey, im having a similiar problem also... i double click icon, screen flicks off to black (like it does before some games) and then flicks a again and crashes to desktop.... no errors or anything... i have both the demo and full version of the game , it happens with both. any clue whats going on... 
im running a ati9700 pro... 1gig of ram.. 180gig SATA hd... P4 2.8ghz.... any clue what could be causing this?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Theres some problems with SATA harddrives, go look around for a fix but i think that is the problem. might not be but could be.


----------



## Khadgar (Aug 10, 2005)

Not sure if this helps at all but...As far as SP2 and SATA drives go, I'm running bf2 fine with both. 
From what I've heard about bf2 going black and crashing to desktop on startup, it's a resolution issue, so if you've tinkered with the .cfgs or otherwise bumped up the ingame resolution try going back to 800x600 and trying it.

Concerning the original posters problem I had similar issues with a bunch of different games and it ended up being a bad stick of ram, if you sometimes get restarts in the middle of other games you might want to give this a look.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with 800x600 :up: thats what i use for a decent frame rate.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

to check ram you can get a cd that boots up with memtest x86 (if you have a compatable processor)


----------



## Nobody21 (Aug 16, 2005)

hey, would this card run it and play, currently use a gf4.

ATI Radeon 9550 256mb 120$ at a best buy cant link since im a new user.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wouldn't buy best buy for a gcard nor would i get anything below a 9800. the 9550s are somewhat newer but i wouldn't get them. I'd go stronger it just isn't worth it if u want max settings.


----------



## Nobody21 (Aug 16, 2005)

What would be a good card in the 150$ not just for bf2 but as a whole.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd still say the 9800 Pro. It may be $20 more but it is worth it says my friend and about 3 other people not willing to pay more than $200 for a card.


----------



## brewer_j (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont have a fix but I have had this problem on 2 out of 4 PC's I tried installing BF2 on. Although the video card type is very important like everyone is saying. I have been reading something about making sure your card supports shader version 2. Not sure exactly what that is yet, but worth mentioning.


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

So! Is the game any good?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

If you got a good system and it decides to work on ur comp then it OWNS!


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

Comp specs

Athlon 64/3000
Socket 939(i think)
1 Gb Ram
160 GB HD
Geforce Fx 5900 
Samsung DVD drive
Windoews XP

Anything else i should list? I reckon this will run it. Its runs everything else no worries.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

you meet all of the requirements. system requirements for BF2: 

* Windows XP (32-bit) with Admin rights
* 1.7 GHz Pentium 4 / Athlon XP or greater
* 512 MB or more
* 460MB of HD Space
* DirectX 9.0c compatible (*video)
* DirectX 9.0c compatible (sound)

*Video
Video card must have 128 MB or more memory and one of the following chipsets:

* NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 or greater
* ATI Radeon 8500 or greater

Multiplayer


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

my comp:

Gigabyte NForce3 motherboard
direct x 9.0c
AMD Athalon 64 3200+
NVidia GeForce 5500 256mb
1 gig Crucial ram
NForce 8 channel audio

P.S.- i have BF2 and it runs perfectly on my rig.


----------



## darthpaul (Aug 27, 2005)

battlefield 2 starts up and crashes back to desktop. the 6600 GTw/ 128mb (AGP)wasnt on the original list of cards that would work with the game. but i have heard that it does work. anyone wanna clue me in, and tell me how to get it to work?


----------

